
Every Pixel, Every Line of Code - hacker_user
https://medium.com/short-random-thoughts/every-pixel-every-line-of-code-19ff93ae07af
======
Vendan
As a dev who uses an editor I wrote myself... not having an undo button sucks,
and is not terribly simple to build... and I have no one to blame but
myself...

